# Vanilla Absolute



## mary_jane (Nov 5, 2012)

Where is a good place to get vanilla absolute? Can that be used in soap?


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Nov 5, 2012)

vanilla absolute is no joke pricey anyone I have ever found that is good runs around 90 a oz


----------



## Seifenblasen (Nov 5, 2012)

You may also want to read this before shelling out a king's ransom ...    

http://soapmakingforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=32557

I know it is not the same thing, and in high amounts they could be skin irritants, but I have some success using Peru Balsam and Benzoin in a blend to replicate the vanilla-like smell in CP soap.  Depends on the percentage, they do discolor from a light tan to brown.


----------



## mary_jane (Nov 8, 2012)

What about using vanilla oleoresin in milled or rebatched soap? I made my second batch of castile soap last week and plan to let it cure for 4 weeks, then mill it (in my food processor), and melt it along with water (or maybe an infusion of candula petals and oats) in my slow cooker, then add my EO and some honey and put it in a box to harden before cutting it into bars. Could I use vanilla oleoresin in the place of an EO? I'd like to use bitter almond EO for 1/2 the batch and vanilla something for another 1/2. 

I love the idea of using other EO to mimic the smell of vanilla- tell me more please? I must avoid all things that could even possibly irritate my tot's skin though.


----------



## mary_jane (Nov 8, 2012)

ok- maybe not bitter almond EO...I didn't realize there was such a hassle to get it, or that there could be something dangerous about it (still don't know what that is yet) but I had read it gives you almond scent naturally.


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Nov 8, 2012)

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=33925

On this post is info I really think you should read


----------



## mary_jane (Nov 8, 2012)

I read the link-Thank you so much! Very good to know! Why is bitter almond dangerous? Is the oil dangerous, is it the carrier or does it cause allergic reactions? Why are most of those oils dangerous? 

My first batch of soap turned out lovely- it was 100% olive oil castile and after it had cured for about 2 weeks or so, I milled it and then added honey and ground oatmeal and a few more tablespoons of oil. It has a very slight sweet scent, which seems to be fading already. We tried it out for the first time a few days ago and it lathered fine and creamy. It did not sting or irritate my husband or I's skin, and it tastes salty, but we'll wait a while before letting the children try it to be absolutely sure. 

But still wondering about the vanilla oleoresin? Will it work if I add it after milling/rebatching?


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Nov 8, 2012)

EO's are drugs and extremely strong ones, they are taking the therapeutic properties of the plants they are made from and turning them into a concentrated form. It is best to research them and ask if you have questions, I am a Holistic Health Practitioner and there are several EO I simply do not mess with there are I have seen several people on here with backgrounds in Aromatherapy they would be good people to talk with as my studies in EO use is just a rather basic one as it is only a very small part of what I do


----------



## Seifenblasen (Nov 11, 2012)

> Why is bitter almond dangerous? Is the oil dangerous, is it the carrier or does it cause allergic reactions?



Bitter almond oil actually contains cyanide.  This is an interesting article if you have time:

http://abouquetfrommendel.wordpress.com ... d-cyanide/


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Nov 27, 2012)

If you're looking for the Bitter Almond scent, you can try WSP:
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... ers+Choice™+Bitter+Almond+-+Certified+100%25+Natural+587

The scent is derived from the benzaldehyde in Cinnamon Leaf and is blended with Sweet Almond Oil, like many of the Almond Extract used in cooking. This is a very popular fragrance for my business. I use exclusively EOs, with the exception of this "Natural Fragrance Oil" because the ingredients are actually listed. You can take the "Natural" as you will, but I like that it is plant derived, even though it isn't "Naturally" processed  :wink:


----------



## Seifenblasen (Nov 27, 2012)

> The scent is derived from the benzaldehyde in Cinnamon Leaf and is blended with Sweet Almond Oil,



Interesting.  I thought I may give this a try.  Does it accelerate/discolor?  What is the safe usage rate?  Thanks!


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Nov 27, 2012)

Seifenblasen said:
			
		

> > The scent is derived from the benzaldehyde in Cinnamon Leaf and is blended with Sweet Almond Oil,
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.  I thought I may give this a try.  Does it accelerate/discolor?  What is the safe usage rate?  Thanks!



I have noticed that if my gel phase starts to get too hot, the fragrance oil will leach to the surface, like little oil bubbles. I did not notice any acceleration or ricing (I CP around 110 degrees F). I use it at a rate of 0.5oz-0.8oz ppo. The first time I used it, I used 1oz ppo which was WAY to much and created a mini oil slick on the surface of the soap until it reabsorbed. It may discolor slightly to an off white/light beige, but it doesn't go brown. It definitely holds up during cure...my soap room smells like it now (YUMMY) from a batch made back in July. I also use it in a body butter and bath salts at a much lower rate...a little goes a LONG way, which makes up for the price  :wink:


----------



## Seifenblasen (Nov 27, 2012)

Perfect!  I am thinking about using it in the creamy part of my milk chocolate soap.  Ought to go well with the 35% raw cocoa butter.    

Thank you again, otherwise I could have never looked under "fragrance oil".  (_*So*_ done with FOs).


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Nov 27, 2012)

Seifenblasen said:
			
		

> Perfect!  I am thinking about using it in the creamy part of my milk chocolate soap.  Ought to go well with the 35% raw cocoa butter.
> 
> Thank you again, otherwise I could have never looked under "fragrance oil".  (_*So*_ done with FOs).


Great minds think alike! I use it with Cocoa Powder and Oats (I HPed the batch in this picture):
[attachment=0:12dnid8l]SweetAlchemy_Album.jpg[/attachment:12dnid8l]


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Nov 27, 2012)

pretty


----------

